# Lake Erie



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

I am attending college in Erie, PA about fifteen minutes from Walnut Creek. Does anyone out there know of any recent hotspots not to terribly far from where I am at? Thanks for any and all help in advance.

:beer: 
cheers


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

PA - This is a North Dakota-based website. Some other folks may visit from your area, but you're better off checking some more local sites. Good luck.


----------

